# The Cedar Center



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

A group of dedicated people who need your help

www.thecedarcenter.com


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Another way to help is to contact Esterilização de Cães e Gatos * Esteriliza-me.org and ask them to send you some leaflets. You can then leave a pile at the local vets and hand them out to any and everyone you see walking a dog! I'm spending time at my local Intermarche this weekend handing them out to people shopping in the dog food aisle.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

*Thanks*



jellybean said:


> Another way to help is to contact Esterilização de Cães e Gatos * Esteriliza-me.org and ask them to send you some leaflets. You can then leave a pile at the local vets and hand them out to any and everyone you see walking a dog! I'm spending time at my local Intermarche this weekend handing them out to people shopping in the dog food aisle.


Hi. Jellybean. thanks for info:clap2:


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

You're welcome Ingles. We both know how desperate the situation is for dogs and cats in Portugal, with more than 100,000 abandoned animals being euthanised by municipal vets each year. The only way to tackle this growing and avoidable tragedy is to get the message out there and try to change mindsets - NEUTER/SPAY it's the only way! I'm on a mission...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe the Government should make it zero IVA to get cost down and more afforable


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Maybe the Government should make it zero IVA to get cost down and more afforable


That would certainly help, but it's more than just a cost issue Canoeman. There's a general misguided perception that neutering your pet is cruel. When I take my pets to be neutered there's universal disapproval in the waiting room from the other pet owners 'oh, don't do that to him!' they all cry. So I go into my long schpiel (in my bad portuguese) about how terrible the situation here is with so many abandoned dogs and cats etc. etc. to which they all agree of course - but taking the step to actually help solve the problem is a step too far it seems. I will never be able to understand the mentality that neutering is cruel - but it's ok to drown a litter of puppies or dump them in the nearest dust bin or over the fence of the nearest shelter (I kid you not)  It would help if those who are dead set against neutering kept their dogs under control at all times - but no. They habitually 'walk' their dogs without a lead which is just asking for trouble of course!

The Government and the Veterinary Service need to do more - much more, to raise awarenes and educate people so that neutering becomes 'the norm' as it is in the UK. Hence there will be another protest outside the General Veterinary Authority offices on 25th June in Lisbon organised by one of the animal rights groups - and yours truly will be there, again!


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

jellybean said:


> You're welcome Ingles. We both know how desperate the situation is for dogs and cats in Portugal, with more than 100,000 abandoned animals being euthanised by municipal vets each year. The only way to tackle this growing and avoidable tragedy is to get the message out there and try to change mindsets - NEUTER/SPAY it's the only way! I'm on a mission...


Yes I know, back in the early 90's I lived near Lagos ,every Café-Resturant-Bar had out side a Dog who had the "begging rights"
They where no trouble ,in fact they where a bit of a attraction for the Turist.
One day they all where rounded & killed by the Camara.
Sad !
Lagos was empty.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

*How to Open Link*



Ingles said:


> A group of dedicated people who need your help
> 
> www.thecedarcenter.com


 :clap2:Just found how to open link
paste link - right click - search goggle - click Odd Animal Couple


----------

